# What are the funniest photos and cutest photos of your dogs?



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

My photos will be added soon but feel free to add yours


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is Zachary:

Best Action Shot:












Funniest Photo:











First Day Home:


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is Sasha (my Terrier mix)

First Day Home:











proudest moment: (Sashas graduation)










best action photo:











How Precious Moment: (there is nothing more precious than a sleeping pup)


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

And this of for both dogs because when they are mischievous they usually do it together:

Caught in the cookie jar moment: (Zack trying to distract me and Sasha got into my purse...aparently I forgot to get the dog cookies out of my purse after bringing them home from boarding that morning)











Here is Sashas caught in the cookie jar moment:














Here is Zacks: (He actually messed with the computer, managed to send an email making his mommy look like an idiot, and took a sip of soda before he jumped down) (I caught him right before he jumped down)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You didn't specify poodles, so here's mine!

EDIT: Whoops, wrong button, lemme finish that..

Something funny:









Something precious:









Action/Proud, a boxer pit SWIMMING! She loves it too:









And a pup picture, this isn't the cutest picture, but the best I have:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Curse that 5 photo limit! How do you guys get past that?

I don't know where you would put this photo.. but I'm very proud of myself for taking it!









And these aren't my dogs, but probably my favorite poodle picture of all time:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Neelix and his dad being silly Neelix with his duck he loves that thing and as you can see his dad loves to play play play ..


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Curse that 5 photo limit! How do you guys get past that?
> 
> I don't know where you would put this photo.. but I'm very proud of myself for taking it!
> 
> ...


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Neelix and his dad being silly Neelix with his duck he loves that thing and as you can see his dad loves to play play play ..



Awesome photos


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Why?!?!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoofly said:


> Why?!?!


LOL so CUTE !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Awesome photos


Thanks so much !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Curse that 5 photo limit! How do you guys get past that?
> 
> I don't know where you would put this photo.. but I'm very proud of myself for taking it!
> 
> ...


Okay so am I seeing what I think I am seeing if so hmmm LMAO


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> You didn't specify poodles, so here's mine!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, wrong button, lemme finish that..
> 
> ...


Fluffy I need to show you my bfs boxer pit mix they have the same colors hahah except frisco has more tan.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are just photos I think as special of my furkids.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Fluffy I need to show you my bfs boxer pit mix they have the same colors hahah except frisco has more tan.


Frisco lol that's a cute name, sure, you can PM them to me if you like, I'd love to see em.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought you might enjoy seeing Whippet babies for a change!! You will see that turnabout is fair play here as Holly was almost as wonderful with Iris' babies and Iris was with Holly's.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I thought you might enjoy seeing Whippet babies for a change!! You will see that turnabout is fair play here as Holly was almost as wonderful with Iris' babies and Iris was with Holly's.


OH the WHIPPET babies! I love them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew you would!! Aren't they frigging adorable? I forgot just how sweet they were until I pulled out the disk to put these photos on here. OMG...now I want another litter of them!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I knew you would!! Aren't they frigging adorable? I forgot just how sweet they were until I pulled out the disk to put these photos on here. OMG...now I want another litter of them!!!


They are adorable. They seem like really laid back dogs too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> They are adorable. They seem like really laid back dogs too.


Soooooo laid back, so sweet, so sociable. Wonderful, wonderful housemates, and they LOVE having furry pack members to snuggle with!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

1. Funniest Photo of your dog
We found his absolute favorite ball from the first day we took him home and he was so happy he didn't want to let go! (he also needed his nails trimmed lol!) 
"MINE!!" 









4. Best Action Photo of your dog
I wish I had gotten all of him in this shot, he looks so cute. 









5. Proudest Moment (basically a day that stands out, either an award or competion)
First successful playdate!! I was so proud, I thought he would never like other dogs  









6. First day at home 
11 weeks old. Oh how I miss that muppet face... I wish I could let him look like that again, but he's so big now he'd just look like a doodle. ): 









Hmm, I could have sworn you were allowed FIVE photos, not four... -evil eye-


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Curse that 5 photo limit! How do you guys get past that?


I'd like to know that too!



Fluffyspoos said:


> And these aren't my dogs, but probably my favorite poodle picture of all time:


I *LOVE *that movie!! I have it on DVD and was cleaning our our DVD collection (getting rid of movies I won't ever watch again) and I found that one and put in on top of the stack of the ones I want to watch again soon!!

OK, here are a few of Lucybug - I've probably posted these on here before in other threads - gotta get the camera out again! 

First day home:









Action shots (one of Lucy and Sara Lee the beagle and one of Chalumeau with a litter of little weiner babies!)

















Now I hit my limit of 5 pics per post... and that includes emoticons!! Sheesh!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Are action VIDEOS allowed?? This one is from this fall when Lucy was just a baby (almost 3 months old!!) Now,at just 5 months old, she's bigger than Chalumeau already! The light poodle in the video is Dolce, a boy we rescued and fostered in December 2008 and re-homed with my co-worker. We are lucky enough to babysit Dolce when his owners go on vacation (this video must've been taken around Thanksgiving 2009)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

--Coco-Too funny







-- Olie first day







-- Awww who's the big baby? OLIE!







-- ACTION!







-- Baby Poms


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Best action shot(s)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Soooooo laid back, so sweet, so sociable. Wonderful, wonderful housemates, and they LOVE having furry pack members to snuggle with!


OH you bad bad woman! I know what you are trying to do.:lol:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The picture of Olie on his first day is the cutest thing I've seen.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> OH you bad bad woman! I know what you are trying to do.:lol:


Uh,Uh!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> The picture of Olie on his first day is the cutest thing I've seen.


Aw thanks he has grown.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Funniest Photo of your dog

















Greatest how precious moment of your dog









mischievous


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Best Action Photo of your dog









Proudest Moment- Beana (spoo I fostered and trained as a service dog) graduated and placed in a new home

















First day at home


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Cutest: I didn't take this, but my Cousin did and she wouldn't mind me using it!

That's my Angus when he was just a few days old!









Mischievous... he was racing around in the snow, not listening to me at all... then uuuurch, "What Mom?"









I just love this picture...









This is a Sweet moment between Gentry and my youngest...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I apolgize. If I knew how to post bigger photos like you all do, and put captions on them...but I am not that advanced yet. So, I am sorry my photos aren`t organized into categories, but I am sure you can tell which one fits which category.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Great Photos everyone. All your dogs are so precious


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Birdie, I LOVE the "mine" photo! I love the perspective plus I have a thing for poodle feet, Im wierd that way. 

I guess I need to look through the photos of my boys to post here...I probably won't get to it untill tomorrow afternoon though. My computer is down (again) so Im using my phone right now and can't post with it.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

some of my favorites of ginger Standard poodle, dolce dachshund, cooper golden, and adonis my daughters siberian cat.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I LOVE the one of the dachshund in the hoodie! How cute!

Great pictures everyone. I love seeing everyone's dogs!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

gingersnap said:


> some of my favorites of ginger Standard poodle, dolce dachshund, cooper golden, and adonis my daughters siberian cat.


Hahah that picture of the cat and dog is so cute!! The kitty looks a bit like a vampire chomping on his neck like that! What a beautiful dachshund btw.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

1. Funniest Photo of your dog; pick any of the below!

2. Greatest how precious moment of your dog
too many!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

3. Caught in the cookie jar photo of your dog (basically your dog being mischevious)
not mischevious, but frustratingly yuck:










4. Best Action Photo of your dog
again, too many!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

5. Proudest Moment (basically a day that stands out, either an award or competion)
One of the proudest moments for me *ever* is winning the NZ groomer of the year award, with paris









6. 
well this is her first day when she came home to LIVE with me forever:









but there's also this one, which is when I first met her when she was first surrendered:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

1. Funniest Photo(s) of your dog























2. Greatest how precious moment of your dog








(this is actually Paris!!)


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Sulking in the tent on the first day of camping, wishing she was at home!








and of course she has Mr. Duckie

3. Caught in the cookie jar photo of your dog (basically your dog being mischevious)

Not really mischievous, but looks like it!









4. Best Action Photo of your dog

Couple of these


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

5. Proudest Moment (basically a day that stands out, either an award or competion)

Winning Special Beginners Obedience
(Our very first time entered too!)









And, winning the very first Rally Obedience Advanced Course ever run in New Zealand


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

6. First day at home 

This is the first day at home









But, this is the first day at her previous owner's home










and cos it's cute










(Note Paris' being maniacal in the background??)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh wow, what great pictures. Too many to comment on individually but what a character Paris is, lol! She always makes me smile.

Funniest:








Precious:








Caught in the Cookie Jar: (Booger the bad one; here he is in the Christmas tree)








Here's an action pic of Harley and Paddy (SIL's spoo) from Christmas. Harley was quite confused b/c he isn't allowed on the furniture w/o an invitation and Paddy bounced all over it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Proudest: (Harley was awesome w/ the kids on Halloween and the parents were great too, not one negative comment about the breed!








First day home:









Sorry about the first pic, I thought I'd resized them all.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Funny, these are still my favorites of Flip, since they capture his personality so perfectly:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Frisco lol that's a cute name, sure, you can PM them to me if you like, I'd love to see em.


I will once I get his daddy to take some pictures !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> 5. Proudest Moment (basically a day that stands out, either an award or competion)
> One of the proudest moments for me *ever* is winning the NZ groomer of the year award, with paris


I think your like the best groomer here !:clap2:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

flyingduster is that a rat terrier in one of your pics? I am thinking of getting one from a local breeder I loved my sisters when she was here at christmas and I have to have one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I think your like the best groomer here !:clap2:


Agreed!!! Amazing haircut!!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

*funniest...*

These are just a few of the funniest photos. The Photo that is apparently sideways is my first spoo, Schop. He was 9 when it was taken. It was taken before a bath. 

Mercury is the pup with his tongue sticking out. I actually have several with his tongue hanging out, but I like this one the best.

Jupiter was about to pounce on the camera and I took the photo just in time. I swear he's part kangaroo, part...Im not quite sure.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

*action shots*

Mercury was playing with our neighbor dog, Ravioli


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So many fantastic photos, too many to comment on all without hijacking the thread. But I love seeing all the wonderful photos of Paris with her fantastic personality shining through and the illustration of how far she's come since the day she was surrendered. Amazing. And the one of Saffy lying on her comfy inflatable in a tent with her duck made me laugh. Looks like pretty plush camping to me, and she was still complaining?!? There's just no pleasing some dogs


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanted to join in, even though I'm very limited to the photos I have saved to my computer at work!

First and Second: Caught in the Cookie Jar - Our friend's PWD who we were dog sitting decided to climb into a half packed suitcase. Guess she wanted to be sure not to be left behind!

Third: Action Shot - Ziggy leaping off the dock

Fourth and Fifth: Proud Moments - A boy we bred winning high in trial obedience at the PWDCA specialty and my mom with Ziggy on the day they got their Courier Water Dog title (I love how excited my mom looks!)

Sixth and Seventh: Cute - My friend's Shih Tzu who I puppy sat for a week-end and Sam, our PWD who died in the fall, just because I had to make sure he made it in.


----------

